# Rollitup's Chat Room!



## EZ-Clone (Jan 8, 2007)

Ok I didn't know you already had a chat room! Cool!

https://www.rollitup.org/misc.php?do=flashchat


----------



## Zeroman9898 (Apr 17, 2014)

Not anymore!


----------



## Admin (Apr 17, 2014)

EZ-Clone said:


> Ok I didn't know you already had a chat room! Cool!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/misc.php?do=flashchat


There is a chat room look for the link under the cannabis cafe.


----------



## Rumple (Apr 21, 2014)

Admin, I see no chat room and the link you keep posting is dead.
Not sure if I am doing something wrong:


admin said:


> Live chat is back, its located under the Cafe header or : https://www.rollitup.org/LiveChat/


Not for me it seems.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 21, 2014)

Maybe that's something for admin to look into because the chat is up and live


----------



## Rumple (Apr 21, 2014)

Should I make a post in the support forum?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 21, 2014)

Yes


----------



## sunni (Apr 21, 2014)

Rumple said:


> Admin, I see no chat room and the link you keep posting is dead.
> Not sure if I am doing something wrong:
> 
> 
> Not for me it seems.


I cant see your pic are you using a computer? do you have java and all that jazz installed?


----------



## Rumple (Apr 21, 2014)

I am doing all this on a PC and have tried three browsers. I did update my Java and it still does not work.

Ok, direct me to the support forum.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 21, 2014)

chat works for me


----------



## Rumple (Apr 21, 2014)

I don't see it in the menu as well:


----------



## sunni (Apr 21, 2014)

thats a permissions problem than 
try this link https://www.rollitup.org/LiveChat/ let me know if it works mate


----------



## Rumple (Apr 21, 2014)

That is the same url the admin was giving out. Just tried it:


----------



## sunni (Apr 21, 2014)

yeah permission issue youre gunna have to contact and wait on him nothing mods can do for you here, thats a technical problem, and he only deals with that
sorry dude, id suggest just keep bugging him in his thread


----------



## Rumple (Apr 21, 2014)

Yeah, I posted it a few times, he keeps skipping over the question on moving on to others. Perhaps he is still working on it.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 12, 2015)

Alrighty, I'm going to add to this thread;

I see the chat heading in the forums, I've clicked on it and the response from the chat server is ;

The server refused the connection.

I've tried several fixes and bypasses and still nothing.

I'm assuming this is a mistake if the live chat is still active, so who do I contact to fix it?


----------



## sunni (Aug 12, 2015)

Kalebaiden said:


> Alrighty, I'm going to add to this thread;
> 
> I see the chat heading in the forums, I've clicked on it and the response from the chat server is ;
> 
> ...


It always says that for about 2 years now so there's no chatting to be had


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Oct 7, 2015)

I eded up here because I am having the same problem :'(


----------



## sunni (Oct 7, 2015)

It's not so much a problem as its
We don't have it Consider it non existent 
It's been broken for years


The chat itself it was just a group of regulars from 2006-2008 era of Riu

If you ask anything about products plants or help they will refuse to answer you and direct you back to forum


----------

